# Sunday spare ribs 2



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Have 1 rack and a fatty on the smoker. using the sweet rub I used on my last brisket I also added some Turbinado sugar. 
Using apple, oak, & a little cherry for smoke. Weather is crappy, rain & about 45. Char Griller holding steady at 228.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice looking dinner you're gonna have Puff! Don't forget the finished pics!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Fatty stuffed with Asiago cheese is done


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice Puff!!  Did you unroll the sausage to put the cheese in???


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 22, 2006)

Looking good Puff.  That is a fine looking fatty.  Must try it.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Very nice Puff!!  Did you unroll the sausage to put the cheese in???


No, just slit it down the middle and spread it out. Put the cheese in and pushed it back together. Only lost a little cheese.
Man I don't think I have cooked breakfast sausage in a frying pan for a long time. This is the only way to do it  

Cliff you have to try it. I use Bob Evans Maple flavor!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Foiled for 2 hrs. ribs are now enjoying a bath of SBR's cut with honey.
Mixing up some hush puppies to go with.
Man the weather has gone from bad to worse  
Rain and 30mph wind! Char Griller is holding her own


----------



## john pen (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks good...Im due for a fatty here..


----------



## Finney (Oct 22, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Looks good...*Im due for a fatty here*..


That just don't sound right....

Dinner looks good poofy.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Finito' Man that weather sure turned things around. I thought I had everything dialed in pretty good. That wind and rain kicked up, temp outside dropped to 40  Ribs were right in 'tween(BW talk) chewy and falling off the bone. As far as the Turinado sugar. It was good out of the box, didn't notice the flavor on the bones. Sure looked pretty!








My little sweetie is my best critic  
3 bones and counting!


----------



## Finney (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like you're getting the hang of making pups.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 22, 2006)

Looked awesome Puff !


----------



## Griff (Oct 22, 2006)

Impressive Puff.

Griff


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 22, 2006)

Every thing looks great puff!! How did you do those hush puppies? I have been wanting to try them.

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Every thing looks great puff!! How did you do those hush puppies? I have been wanting to try them.
> 
> Chris


The best ones I've made so far.
I crossed Oompappy's recipe with the Justin Wilson hushpuppies Finney posted.


----------



## cleglue (Oct 22, 2006)

Puff,

I need a rib Fix.  It has been two or more weeks.  It all looks great!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> I need a rib Fix.  It has been two or more weeks.  It all looks great!


I get that same feeling sometimes!
Cook 'em up bud 

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice job Puff! Glad you made it through the storm.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Puff! Glad you made it through the storm.


This weather is really starting to suck! 
When can I pull the trailor down South to our new home??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomorrow!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tomorrow![/quote:11u2b4y6]
Were packing! I told the wife they can sleep in it on the way down


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice looking ribs there Puff.  Now I have to go and clean my screen  .


----------

